# Colorado Local - Any interest?



## palmermethod

Just checking with the Colorado guys. There is a woodturners club in Denver, at Rockler's, and I wonder if any penturners are members there or is there enough Penturners to form a local IAP chapter.


----------



## jwtrumbo

I live in Longmont; I would like to see a chapter started here. you can count me in.

James W. Trumbo
jwtrumbo


----------



## ctturner

I am in applewood (lakewood) I am in.


----------



## Fishrule

Colorado Springs here.  Count me in.


----------



## Rollerbob

Liking this conversation!!:biggrin: LMK if I can be of assitance!!


----------



## Mr Vic

I'ld be vary interested. I've been comtemplating the idea for a while. I'm east of the Springs in Falcon but work on the NW end of the Springs.


----------



## drerict

I would be interested also, just a little farther away, Alamosa, South Central Colorado


----------



## iamfredweb

I'm in Aurora. Yeah that would be nice. I checked out the thing that they have at Woodcraft Thursday nights (way to go Pete) but I work nights and and that is my Monday, so every so offten I get over there.


----------



## dgscott

If you do anything further South, let me know -- I'm in Taos, and 5 hours is a little far for a commute.
Doug


----------



## justaccord

*Clubs*

I am a member of Denver club.  There are a number of penturners in that club.  Don't know how many IAP members.

There are also active turning clubs in Colorado Springs and Pueblo,  which pretty much covers urban Colorado.

Each of these is an AAW chapter club.  Each meets once a month in the evenings, hosts all-day turning classes periodically and other special events.  Pueblo has a members hands-on session on Saturday following the monthly meeting.

My thought is instead of separate IAP clubs, we should have a sub-group within the larger turning clubs.  They are also a great way for pen turners who want to explore different and larger objects to take their turning to the next level.


----------



## Rollerbob

justaccord said:


> I am a member of Denver club. There are a number of penturners in that club. Don't know how many IAP members.
> 
> There are also active turning clubs in Colorado Springs and Pueblo, which pretty much covers urban Colorado.
> 
> Each of these is an AAW chapter club. Each meets once a month in the evenings, hosts all-day turning classes periodically and other special events. Pueblo has a members hands-on session on Saturday following the monthly meeting.
> 
> My thought is instead of separate IAP clubs, we should have a sub-group within the larger turning clubs. They are also a great way for pen turners who want to explore different and larger objects to take their turning to the next level.


Why not introduce some of these turners to the IAP? Never know , they might like us!!:wink:


----------



## Planalp

*Loveland in the Summer*

I spend my summers in Loveland and would be interested!

Jay


----------



## DurocShark

Castle Rock here!

I'd be very happy to have one. BUT NO TUESDAY MEETINGS!!!

Everybody does their meetings / events / whatever on TUESDAY. 

KNOCK IT OFF! I only get ONE Tuesday per week!


----------



## jeffswoodshop

Hey guys! 
I'm in Aurora and am very interested in starting a local chapter.  Did anyone ever get one started or did it go bythe wayside?


----------



## eck

I'm in Colorado Springs. Pending the times I'd be interested. 
Eck

www.eckmanwoods.com


----------



## dxmas48

I live in Centennial, I would be interested too>


----------



## LeeR

Fort Collins here, I'm interested ... but at 2 -3 people per year chiming in, I'm wondering if this is really possible?


----------



## worknhard

I'm in the SE Denver area and would be interested in a IAP chapter or a penturners sub group of the larger turning club.

Ron


----------



## DurocShark

I think if we took it to the turners meeting we'd et a better response.


----------



## jrecord

I am interested. I live in Arvada.


----------

